# Looking for some help and advice please



## Edavies (Jul 2, 2020)

Hello, I have a viszla called milo he is now 7 months old. I’m the one who’s always takes him out and the main one who’s there to feed etc as my parter is always out the house before me. Ever since we had milo he has always jumped up trying to bite me I have always put this down to playing till recently. He keeps trying jump up and bite me and won’t let me take him for a walk he will either try bite me or my coat or the lead to make it very difficult for me to even walk down the street with him. I carry treat to try stop him from doing this but it doesn’t work. I’m not sure why he only does this to me and not my partner. Can anyone help me please?


----------



## freealfin (Jun 8, 2017)

First of all he is not trying to bite you. If he did, you will have many stitches by now. The you vs your partner can be your partner is not a known quantity and he will not risk a nasty response. The next thing that seems to be happening is that you have not established the alpha role position. Alpha status is NOT earned by treats, kind words or gestures but by respect (fear?). Way too many dog owners fail to understand that. There's no need to really hurt your pup but negative behavior needs to have an unpleasant response. There has be a SIGNIFICANT difference in your response to a good job vs. a bad job. During my 54 years of Vizsla ownership I have never had, for any length of time, the kind of behavior you are experiencing nor have I ever had a Vizsla that wasn't happy be be my Velcro pal. By the way, I always have two, one of each. Just one example....my current Vizslas are re-homed. Got the Girl when she was 6 months old three years ago. Drove from AZ to TX to rescue her. She was a mess. In one month she was 90% of what she's now. I drove to GA to get the male. He was 18 months old. He was a mess. Ditto. Today they sleep with me, jump all around me (never on me), come instantly when called, they know their name (call one, the other stays), obey hand signals, heel, etc, etc.Try it...you'll like it......


----------



## Edavies (Jul 2, 2020)

Hello, thanks for the reply. I do have scratches all up my arms from him trying to bite me. I spoke to a man who has one and he mentioned the good dog bad dog I’ve tried that. He just ignores me with bad dog but responses well to good dog. Can you help suggest what I need to do? As he’s great inside the house with me just when we are out just us he plays up


freealfin said:


> First of all he is not trying to bite you. If he did, you will have many stitches by now. The you vs your partner can be your partner is not a known quantity and he will not risk a nasty response. The next thing that seems to be happening is that you have not established the alpha role position. Alpha status is NOT earned by treats, kind words or gestures but by respect (fear?). Way too many dog owners fail to understand that. There's no need to really hurt your pup but negative behavior needs to have an unpleasant response. There has be a SIGNIFICANT difference in your response to a good job vs. a bad job. During my 54 years of Vizsla ownership I have never had, for any length of time, the kind of behavior you are experiencing nor have I ever had a Vizsla that wasn't happy be be my Velcro pal. By the way, I always have two, one of each. Just one example....my current Vizslas are re-homed. Got the Girl when she was 6 months old three years ago. Drove from AZ to TX to rescue her. She was a mess. In one month she was 90% of what she's now. I drove to GA to get the male. He was 18 months old. He was a mess. Ditto. Today they sleep with me, jump all around me (never on me), come instantly when called, they know their name (call one, the other stays), obey hand signals, heel, etc, etc.Try it...you'll like it......


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It's not that your dog is bad.
He is lacking in good manners. He's gotten away with pushing your bottoms, and has turned it into his own game. It can be fun for him, but not so much for you. Dogs that don't have clear rules, are also under more stress. It can manifest in many different ways.
You need to go back to basic obedience. If he knows sit, you need to practice sit until released. Then practice sit until he is leashed, and then released. 
For dogs that like to chew on the leashes, jump up at you, and or mouth things when on lead. I pop the leash. It's just a quick jerk, without keeping the pressure on the lead. It's not meant to hurt them. Just to correct the undesirable behavior. You keep walking while you do this.
Because he's gotten away with this for a while. There is a good chance he's going to try to figure out how to keep doing it. If you feel you are not in control, and he's still leaping, and trying to mouth you. Stop, and stand on his lead. Only giving him enough room to sit, or lay down. Ignore him and make him stay this way until he is calm. Once he is calm for a minute, resume your walk. If he tries it again, you repeat the whole process. Start with 10 minute walks, then up the time as he improves.


----------



## freealfin (Jun 8, 2017)

Edavies said:


> Hello, thanks for the reply. I do have scratches all up my arms from him trying to bite me. I spoke to a man who has one and he mentioned the good dog bad dog I’ve tried that. He just ignores me with bad dog but responses well to good dog. Can you help suggest what I need to do? As he’s great inside the house with me just when we are out just us he plays up


Again....he's not trying to bite you....he's most likely expressing his joy of being out the only way he knows how. He's a puppy after all.....Scratches by teeth are not bites! You are over reacting. But you do need to become the alpha....without it a good relationship with him is doomed! It is obvious that your personality and mine don't match so I'm no going to tell you SPECIFICALLY what to do. But you do need to use your size, voice, attitude to make sure he understands right from wrong as YOU see it and intermediately.. You need to do that CONSISTENTLY in the controlled environment of your house. That's called training. Just one example of what I do......If I call Skip in a friendly way I say her name first. As soon as she is paying attention I say "come come" in a friendly tone and normal volume. If I want to let her know she has done something wrong I say "COME" just once in a deeper and louder voice.You should see her two different demeanor when she comes. From tail wagging and fast to tail not wagging and slow. Then she gets a pat in the he head of scolded but she already knows what's coming. Buy a book and follow it to the best of your ability and heart.


----------



## Edavies (Jul 2, 2020)

Thank you so much for the advice I couldn’t agree more he’s just taking the Mick. I will try this with him I hope it works 



texasred said:


> It's not that your dog is bad.
> He is lacking in good manners. He's gotten away with pushing your bottoms, and has turned it into his own game. It can be fun for him, but not so much for you. Dogs that don't have clear rules, are also under more stress. It can manifest in many different ways.
> You need to go back to basic obedience. If he knows sit, you need to practice sit until released. Then practice sit until he is leashed, and then released.
> For dogs that like to chew on the leashes, jump up at you, and or mouth things when on lead. I pop the leash. It's just a quick jerk, without keeping the pressure on the lead. It's not meant to hurt them. Just to correct the undesirable behavior. You keep walking while you do this.
> Because he's gotten away with this for a while. There is a good chance he's going to try to figure out how to keep doing it. If you feel you are not in control, and he's still leaping, and trying to mouth you. Stop, and stand on his lead. Only giving him enough room to sit, or lay down. Ignore him and make him stay this way until he is calm. Once he is calm for a minute, resume your walk. If he tries it again, you repeat the whole process. Start with 10 minute walks, then up the time as he improves.


----------



## Edavies (Jul 2, 2020)

Thankyou for the advice I have taken this on board and I will try this. I think maybe it’s because I haven’t had a dog like this before I’m not used to this. I wanted to take him training classes so we both could learn but with what’s been going on I’ve not been able to do this. 



freealfin said:


> Again....he's not trying to bite you....he's most likely expressing his joy of being out the only way he knows how. He's a puppy after all.....Scratches by teeth are not bites! You are over reacting. But you do need to become the alpha....without it a good relationship with him is doomed! It is obvious that your personality and mine don't match so I'm no going to tell you SPECIFICALLY what to do. But you do need to use your size, voice, attitude to make sure he understands right from wrong as YOU see it and intermediately.. You need to do that CONSISTENTLY in the controlled environment of your house. That's called training. Just one example of what I do......If I call Skip in a friendly way I say her name first. As soon as she is paying attention I say "come come" in a friendly tone and normal volume. If I want to let her know she has done something wrong I say "COME" just once in a deeper and louder voice.You should see her two different demeanor when she comes. From tail wagging and fast to tail not wagging and slow. Then she gets a pat in the he head of scolded but she already knows what's coming. Buy a book and follow it to the best of your ability and heart.


----------

